# best lues for surf at sanibel/captiva



## Mr.snook (Nov 2, 2012)

Need help lures for jack and snook and Spanish mackerel 


Mr.snook


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Lures*



Mr.snook said:


> Need help lures for jack and snook and Spanish mackerel
> Mr.snook


Take a look at the Red-Tailed Hawk line of jigs. JMHO C2


----------



## Mr.snook (Nov 2, 2012)

Charlie2 said:


> Take a look at the Red-Tailed Hawk line of jigs. JMHO C2


What size and how do you work the jig


----------



## GATER69 (Nov 19, 2011)

X2 On redtail hawks 1/2oz to 1oz depending on surf, slow and keep it on the bottom!Make sure to fish the troughs right behind the breakers ! Suspending mirrolures are also good!I grew up on Sanibel in the late 60s and still go down a couple time a year! Try around blind pass on high tide ,we just got back last week and they were thick!Baitbox is the tackle store there and the guys are really helpfull!
GOOD LUCK! Jack


----------



## GATER69 (Nov 19, 2011)

Paddle tail swimbaits fished slow and parallel to the beach are great too!


----------



## Mr.snook (Nov 2, 2012)

What colour for the redtail hawk


----------



## GATER69 (Nov 19, 2011)

White and has a set of longer red feathers.


----------

